# Qualmond and Almond Photos



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

Can i see pictures of peoples almond or qualmond birds Like deroys ashred almonds i just love almonds and qualmonds. Thanks


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Some Deroy almond pics*

View attachment 13288


View attachment 13289


View attachment 13290


OK, hope this works. The two yellow hens are sisters, both are dominant opal, dilute Deroy almonds. The red is a Deroy, son of the lighter hen. The father was a spread indigo (andalusion) that was split for recessive red. In the pics, you should be able to see the darker feathers in the rump, a characteristic of Deroys. Both hens have had opal babies with non opal mates and is the only way I could be sure that they were opal.

Bill


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Almond ember mosaic hen pics*

View attachment 13291


View attachment 13292


View attachment 13293


This hen is a lightly marked almond, has ember which shows under the tail and I consider her a mosaic because of the 1 inch black patch on her upper chest. These large patches are fairly common in almond breeding but they are still mosaics to me. I'm trying to sort out what makes this happen so often in almonds. The ember is not so common in them but it may be more common than we think. Notice the tail bar on this bird, it is what brought my attention to her in the first place. Not a typical almond.

Bill


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Andalusion almond pics*

View attachment 13294


View attachment 13295


This is a spread indigo almond and is a full brother to the red Deroy shown above.

Bill


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow those are very pretty birds.


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice looking birds.


----------



## trinity (May 18, 2007)

i loved those andalusian almonds, what are they? tumblers?
i would love to ship a pair of those if they are tumblers and if you are willing to ship


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

So many pretty almond Capuchines! I want some!


----------



## FalconLofts.com (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Lance,
take a look at my site, www.falconLofts.com plenty of good examples of both almond and qualmond birds in all colors and patterns.

Vahe'


----------



## mouldi (Dec 3, 2010)

*this is from my breeding*

this is from my breeding


----------



## Edison (Mar 9, 2011)

jbangelfish,

Do you mind re-posting your pictures? I'd like to see them.

Thanks.


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a blue almond let me see if i can figure out how to put on a pic


----------

